# F BROWN'S ESS OF JAMAICA GINGER (Variants???)



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Folks, 
 Just picked up another Jamaica Ginger, appears to be a variant... Any info or opinions, 
 [ul][*]Which variant is the oldest?
 [*]Could it be a different glass house altogether?[/ul]


Here's the pics...






 The first thing I would ask you to consider is the lip variations between the two...
*Applied, tapered collar.    --->Left: Round Edges --->Right: Square Edges.*
 Ok I know what your thinking... There is a difference, though hardly enough to be deemed a "variant" right? 
 Than on to the next photo....


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2008)

The one in the foreground is definately an early applied lip. I cant see the background one well enough to tell. Later tooled tapered lips often have rounded bottom edges.
 Post a photo of the bottom too because that helps date the bottle.


----------



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 18, 2008)

Hold on now, still have a few more pics to add...Oh it gets better!!!


----------



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 18, 2008)

The second variantion for your consideration is the difference in the *"Height."*

 Ok, Height and lip variations commonly exist among bottles of similar ages... Need more proof?
 Than check out the next photo!!!


----------



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok here we have a variation in the *Pontil Sizes. *Again still arranged left and right.





 So perhaps "Joe Blow" forgot where he left his usual pontil rod, and decided rather than waste time trying to find it 
 with the boss watching over his productivity, He grabbed the next nearest rod and "wha-lla!" A bigger Pontil Scar!!!

 Ok maybe this is still just common variations, I know you're eye lids must be drooping by now *yawn* 
 Bare with me, I have yet to prove my case...


----------



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 18, 2008)

And for the finale' .... I hope I have proved that I do undoubtedly have a "Variant"?
* F. BROWN'S ESS OF JAMAICA GINGER *

So the questions stand, 
 [ul][*]Is there a significant age difference between the two variants, and if so...
 [*]Could they be from two seperate Glass Houses???[/ul]
 Click for fullscreen pic ---------> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2164/2344224804_0221e8f733_o.jpg




 Expanded View---------> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2164/2344224804_0221e8f733_o.jpg


----------



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 18, 2008)

Another veiw of the apostrophe's...


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2008)

They appear to be from approximately the same period.
 They are not different enough that I would list them as sepparate variants.
 It's possible different glass houses made them, not sure you could tell that for certain with those 2.


----------



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey thanks for being so patient GuntherHess! So its hard to tell the age difference? Would another veiw help? Anyway its cool that you also believe they could be seperate glass houses. Thanks again for your opinion.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanx for the photos and explanations chris and gunther. quite interesting. i recently picked up the style on the right. take care all.

 Jim


----------



## glass man (Mar 18, 2008)

My  jamaca ginger is 5 1/2" tall. the pontil on mine is no where as crude as either of yours. YOUR bottle on the left looks like the a at the end of philada is underlined ,is it?


----------



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Glass man, 
    Yes the "A"is definately underlined. And note, the bottle on the Right has a much smaller "A".
 I know its hard to tell in the photo but, the "G's" are quite different too. The one on the right hooks down like a "C", no horizontal dash!
 The bottle on the right also has a backwards apostrophe ( ' )... check it out!!!






 Thought I would throw this in for good measure! Enjoy.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 18, 2008)

So far I have not seen more than one variant of the pontil marked F Brown's ginger. I'm always interested in seeing them if someone has one. There are several versions of the F Brown druggist bottle.


----------



## glass man (Mar 18, 2008)

I ONLY HAVE 5 PONTILED MEDS BUT,I LOVE EACH ONE! THANKS FOR THE PICS ,CHRIS SHOW MORE!


----------



## Its_Me_Chris (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent example...! Yes I see the embossing is the same script, with the G's like C's rather than the horizontal dash. And what appears to be a backwards apostrophy? Awesome awesome. I think you are acurate in the measurement, the shoulders are the same height on these and, I think I made a typo too... I believe the measurements for mine are 5 5/16 and 5 7/16". Anyway i will check to be sure sometime tomorrow. Thanks again for adding yours to the thread, much appreciated! Sincerely, Chris.


----------



## KentOhio (Mar 19, 2008)

This is boring, yet interesting at the same time. Mine has the un-underlined A and the more C-ish Gs, but a right-ways apostrophe.


----------

